# Trauma Modifier



## Pamela A. Brown (Apr 14, 2009)

An article in the Coding, Compliance & Reimbursement Daily News has an article titled The Coder's Cranium that talkes about a modifier -ST that was presented at the AAPC National Conference by Susan Berman-Hvizdash and is related to trauma coding. Can anyone tell me about this modifier and where I may get information on it?

Thanks
A Trauma Coder.


----------



## fredabrinson (Apr 25, 2009)

*Suzan*

Suzan is a member of the AAPCCA Board.  Her contact information is suzan.berman-hvizdash@aapcca.org


----------

